# Need to install java 1.6 update >= 10



## yayix (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi gurus,

How can I install java 1.6 with update >= 10 on FreeBSD 9? JRE is fine by the way, no need for the JDK. 

I have tried the following:


OpenJDK b24 from AppCafe 


> openjdk version "1.6.0"
> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b24)
> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode)



we can't use this one since we need the com.sun.rowset.CachedRowSetImpl proprietary class.

java/linux-sun-jre16

```
java version "1.6.0_32"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_32-b05)
Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 20.7-b02, mixed mode)
```

32-Bit (uses jre-6u32-linux-i586.bin)
is there a way I can make this use the 64-Bit JRE?

java/diablo-jre16

```
java version "1.6.0_07"
Diablo Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_07-b02)
Diablo Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 10.0-b23, mixed mode)
```

java version "1.6.0_07", update 7 which is kind of old, I need at least update 10

[CMD=]uname -mrsv[/CMD]

```
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #3: Tue Dec 27 14:14:29 PST 2011    
 [email]root@build9x64.pcbsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/builds/amd64/pcbsd-build90/fbsd-source/9.0/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

To those who have used the linux-sun-jre16 version, is there a performance hit compared to running OpenJDK or diablo or jdk (bsd-java?) versions?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2012)

yayix said:
			
		

> java version "1.6.0_07", update 7 which is kind of old, I need at least update 10


Don't look at the update version number, it's not in sync with the original Sun/Oracle patch numbers.


----------



## raul_comodoro (Jul 23, 2013)

I want to comment something about Java Runtime Environment 

In particular, days ago I have read in FreeBSD forum about some issues installing OpenJDK, yesterday I have installed it too, and when I run a program from command line, i.e. `java -jar program_name.jar` the terminal gave me the same errors that some people commented in the forum.

My idea was "why don't I make a test with JRE in Windows version?"

So, I have installed the last version for JRE under /home/user/.wine; then installed a Java program in my home directory, buy not inside .wine.

I have run `java -jar program_name.jar` and it worked perfectly.


----------

